# Vodafone Stick installieren



## newwarrior (16. Juni 2009)

Moin,

ich würde gerne wieder Ubuntu nutzen.
Doch ich habe dazu ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe mir jetzt eine Ubuntu CD runtergeladen und würde jetzt gerne Ubuntu installieren.
Doch ich habe nur einen Internetstick. Das heißt ich muss es irgendwie schaffen mit den Standartpaketen diesen Stick zu installieren, da ich sonst nicht ins Internet komme.

Mein Frage kennt sich hier jemand aus und weiß, wie ich das am besten machen kann?

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte im Buero mal so ein Teil was ich per USB eingesteckt hab. Im NetworkManager hat sich das Ding wie ein Modem verhalten. Extra Pakete musste ich nicht installieren.
Ich hab zwar Fedora genutzt, einen grossen Unterschied sollte das aber nicht machen.

Probier es doch einfach mal aus. Die Ubuntu-CD kannst Du ja auch nutzen ohne zu installieren. Also einfach mal das Live-System booten und schauen ob Du dort den Stick konfigurieren kannst.
Wenn das geht dann sollte auch nach der Installation alles in Butter sein.


----------



## newwarrior (16. Juni 2009)

Welche Version von Fedora hast du denn genutzt?
Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juni 2009)

Das war entweder Fedora 7 oder Fedora 8. Weiss nicht mehr genau, waehrend der Zeit wo ich da gearbeitet hab kam Fedora 8 raus, also koennte es das schon gewesen sein.


----------



## newwarrior (17. Juni 2009)

Ok.
Dann werde ich vielleicht einfach mal mit der neusten Version von Ubuntu nutzen.
Weil in der Version davor ging es nicht nur mit einfach reinstecken und der NetWorkManager hat sie erkannt.
Da musste man dann noch Paket nach installieren.


----------

